# Wolves on trail cam



## wyogoob

Zillions of Utah hunters will be afield in the coming weeks. Many of these hunters have 2, 3, even 18 trail cams hanging over every piece of water in 3 states. And as you know wolves have taken over Wyoming and, according to all accounts on this Forum, are lousy in Utah. That being said, odds are we're gonna have a bunch of wolves caught on trail cams.

So, please, everyone post your trail cam pics and videos of wolf sightings here.


----------



## Fishrmn

Now you went and did it. We'll be seeing pictures of German Shepherds, and Malamutes, and Huskies for the next few weeks, with all kinds of claims of howls and close encounters. :O•-:


----------



## InvaderZim

Badgers?


----------



## 90redryder

I would show you my wolf pictures but the DWR is paying me large amounts of money to keep it a secret until they can locate the animals.


----------



## wyogoob

Everyone is out hunting. 

I'm thinking Monday wolf pics and videos will come pouring in.


----------



## martymcfly73

wyogoob said:


> Everyone is out hunting.
> 
> I'm thinking Monday wolf pics and videos will come pouring in.


I had some on mine but some anti hunting, wolf loving liberal deleted only those pictures. Same with the ones of Sasquatch. Weird.


----------



## wyogoob

I'm working with 2 guys from up around Pinedale WY. They claim there's a pack of 26 wolves roaming the Wyoming Range that are "destroying the elk herd."

They both have a couple of trail cams and have recorded somewhere between one-hundred to 14,000,000,000 elk. Uh....and they say it's only a matter of time before they get a wolf on their trail cameras.


----------



## Huge29

Here they are, never mind the Oregon style trees and my pet goat in the one and the collar and the snow just came from that big storm last Saturday:


----------



## cklspencer

>


That's a yote....a dang ugly one too.


----------



## wyogoob

cklspencer said:


> That's a yote....a dang ugly one too.
Click to expand...

Hey, don't let the truth stand in the way of a good story!!


----------



## jasonwayne191

Don't forget Kalifornia! They are all over the Warner Mtns and coming down into the Trinity and Siskiyou ranges! All over the place out there! Wish I was back there for the upcoming wolf hunts!


----------



## wyogoob

jasonwayne191 said:


> Don't forget Kalifornia! They are all over the Warner Mtns and coming down into the Trinity and Siskiyou ranges! All over the place out there! Wish I was back there for the upcoming wolf hunts!


Really? Any trail cam videos?


----------



## wyogoob

Not many wolf videos coming from our Utah hunting friends; bashful my guess.

Well were're not bashfull here in Wyoming and we have wolves baby....uh....well....240 of them outside of Yellowstone National Park. Some elk rifle hunts open Sept 26 and most of Wyoming's rifle deer starts Oct 1. So dozens, perhaps thousands, of wolf trail cam videos from Wyoming will be online in the next few weeks. I'll try to Google some up and post them here.

Standby, calm down, and be patient.


----------



## wyogoob

I should put this in the Big Game section for more exposure. The moderators would move it but leave a shadow topic in place.


----------



## Cooky

wyogoob said:


> I should put this in the Big Game section for more exposure. The moderators would move it but leave a shadow topic in place.


That would probably get the videos flooding in.


----------



## cklspencer

word is sheep creek wolf, not one of my cameras but someone elses.


----------



## Bears Butt

No way is that Sheep Creek, that's the Bear Lake area I'm sure.


----------



## wyogoob

Now that's what I'm talkin' about.

Uh....looks like Logan Canyon to me.


----------



## InvaderZim

The dog park at the mouth of emmigration. You can see where they cropped out the frisby..angles are all wrong...


----------



## wyogoob

14 trillion Utahns have moved into western Wyoming for tomorrow's opening of rifle wolf and deer. 

I'm sure wolf videos will be pouring in soon.


----------



## cklspencer

Is sure hope so. I want to see some real pics.


----------



## wyogoob

Seen some Utah trail cam videos of a dozen 500"+ bull elk (from spike-only units), two albino bison, three of Bigfoot, and a couple ghosts, but no wolves yet.


----------



## 90redryder

wyogoob said:


> Seen some Utah trail cam videos of a dozen 500"+ bull elk (from spike-only units), two albino bison, three of Bigfoot, and a couple ghosts, but no wolves yet.


Ill believe it when I see it.


----------



## Cooky

If we’re going see a wolf picture this thread has to move to the Big Game section. Everybody ought to be getting home to Sandy and logging on to share big game pictures. If they see a place for all their wolf pictures they'll post them too.


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> If we're going see a wolf picture this thread has to move to the Big Game section. Everybody ought to be getting home to Sandy and logging on to share big game pictures. If they see a place for all their wolf pictures they'll post them too.


Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## wyogoob

Again, a friendly reminder to put up your wolf trail cam videos here. I know everyone's been busy on the Utah deer hunt and has probably forgot. (or they're putting their videos up on MM :evil: )

I'm thinking of running a contest: the best Utah wolf video of 2012 gets a free one-year subscription to the UWN.


----------



## cklspencer

Camera set up over a big pool hoping to see elk swiming in and this wolf showed up. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

cklspencer said:


> Camera set up over a big pool hoping to see elk swiming in and this wolf showed up. :mrgreen:


I don't know, that looks like Idaho to me, Preston perhaps. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

Geeze, people what's up? All the wolves you guys have in Utah and no trail cam videos.

Tell ya what, I'll put up an 8-tract tape for anyone that posts a verified Utah wolf video. Uh...Bachman Turner Overdrive or Deep Purple, your choice.


----------



## Cooky

?? You ain’t seen nothing yet ?? 

It’s a BTO joke…nobody will get it.


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> ?? You ain't seen nothing yet ??
> 
> It's a BTO joke&#8230;nobody will get it.


We have quite a few old timers. They will get it.


----------



## Loke

B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-BABY


----------



## colorcountrygunner

You just ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## wyogoob

OK, this week it was reported that we have a Black-legged Kittiwake and Elvis on trail cam videos, but no Gray Wolves.


----------



## bullsnot

I think that a wolf was spotted up Provo Canyon and we have video to prove it. The problem is no one in Utah has ever seen a wolf, may be contributing to your lack of responses to this thread, and misidentify species on a regular basis. You be the judge.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=228471 ... ovo-canyon


----------



## Cooky

So do you suppose bigfeet (bigfoots?) eat wolves or will a wolf eat a bigfoot?


----------



## MadHunter

The wolves eat the bigfoot. 

Proof is that we can find wolf carcasses but not big foot carcasses. That's because the wolves eat them. They actually are the wolves prefered fare. Which also explains why bigfoots are rarely seen. They are just way too jumpy. Now you also have to add into this that according to the authorities on bigfoot, the cast of Finding Bigfoot (who by the way are fluent in bigfoot speak and can tell the difference between wolf, yote and bigfoot accents) we do not find bigfoot bones because the porcupines eat them. Since bigfoot sightings have increased over the last 10 years in Utah, it's only logical that the wolves are moving in behind them. They gota eat too you know!


----------



## bullsnot

I've learned a lot from this thread. So the real key to saving the elk herds in Utah is to reduce the bigfoot population. Then the wolves won't want to be here, right? Who will give Don a call and let him know that he's going at this woof problem all wrong? Bigfoot bounty in Utah to save the elk? Maybe UWC should get on this and tell Utah sportsmen that if they give them a few million bucks they will double elk populations in just a few years.


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> So do you suppose bigfeet (bigfoots?) eat wolves or will a wolf eat a bigfoot?


'Bout time. I was waiting for someone to post up the Bigfoot issue.

Like I said before we have trail cam videos of Bigfoot and Elvis in the wilds of Utah, but few, if any, videos of wild wolves in Utah.


----------



## martymcfly73

I learned a new phrase on finding Bigfoot last night. This area is "Elky" and we all know squatches like elky areas. :shock:


----------



## JuddCT

martymcfly73 said:


> I learned a new phrase on finding Bigfoot last night. This area is "Elky" and we all know squatches like elky areas. :shock:


+1

My wife and I busted up when he described the area as "elky"!


----------



## MadHunter

martymcfly73 said:


> I learned a new phrase on finding Bigfoot last night. This area is "Elky" and we all know squatches like elky areas. :shock:


RIGHT? Are those guys authorities or what? I can't wait to watch the next episodes. The plethora of knowledge imparted by them is amazing. Cant wait! Hail to Bobo :_O=:


----------



## martymcfly73

I also learned squatches like raves:shock:


----------



## highcountryfever

martymcfly73 said:


> I also learned squatches like raves:shock:


Now the question you have to ask is if the Jack Links commercials got the idea from them or is it the other way around?


----------



## bullsnot

wyogoob said:


> Like I said before we have trail cam videos of Bigfoot and Elvis in the wilds of Utah, but few, if any, videos of wild wolves in Utah.


Well on a serious note I learned something very interesting a few nights ago at the Central RAC meeting. If you all remember there were 4 "possible" wolves spotted up on the Wasatch Range (Diamond Fork area) earlier this year. All attempts to capture the animals for DNA testing have been unsuccessful. The very interesting part is 2 of those animals have been found dead in that area and the skulls have been sent off for testing. The DNA results are still pending on what species they really are but I'm betting that those 2 animals died due to high concetrations of lead although I don't know that for a fact.

It is very interesting that these animals are turning up dead but no one is posting pics or saying a word about it. Obviously the animals are there but clearly people are being very tight lipped about them, that is what is most facinating about this.


----------



## GaryFish

> wyogoob wrote:
> Like I said before we have trail cam videos of Bigfoot and Elvis in the wilds of Utah, but few, if any, videos of wild wolves in Utah.


Then again, I've not seen any video of the Goob wearing tye-dye at Woodstock either. But that doesn't mean it didn't happen!


----------



## MadHunter

GaryFish said:


> Then again, I've not seen any video of the Goob wearing tye-dye at Woodstock either. But that doesn't mean it didn't happen!


Goob.... if such footage would exist would it be blury?


----------



## wyogoob

MadHunter said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, I've not seen any video of the Goob wearing tye-dye at Woodstock either. But that doesn't mean it didn't happen!
> 
> 
> 
> Goob.... if such footage would exist would it be blury?
Click to expand...

Uh...yes, they would be blurry, everything in 1969 was blurry.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

bullsnot said:


> [quote="wyogoob"Obviously the animals are there but clearly people are being very tight lipped about them, that is what is most facinating about this.


I was around there most of the summer. I'm not saying nothing... :O•-:


----------



## 90redryder

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="wyogoob"Obviously the animals are there but clearly people are being very tight lipped about them, that is what is most facinating about this.
> 
> 
> 
> I was around there most of the summer. I'm not saying nothing... :O•-:
Click to expand...

You dont have to say anything... Just post the pictures.


----------



## smokin577

I though there was gray wolfs in southern Utah around zion.


----------



## wyogoob

A reminder:
Make sure to keep fresh batteries in them trail cams fellas.


----------



## stillhunterman

smokin577 said:


> I though there was gray wolfs in southern Utah around zion.


No, I don't know of any gray wolves that would be in southern Utah. I'm guessing you are talking about the Mexican Wolf, which, although is a subspecies of the Gray Wolf (Canis Lupis), it's a totally different critter. Their historical range didn't include Utah, but there are recent claims that is false and they ventured as far north as Colorado. They are currently in Arizona and New Mexico, with lots of talk and hope to introduce them down in Southern Utah. Git yer trail cams ready to verity when it happens! o-||


----------



## blueshooter

just heard that through DNA testing, bigfoot is part Human, does that mean wolves are man eaters?


----------



## wyogoob

Still no Utah wolf trail cam videos. 

The "Wolves on Trail Cam" program had a recent setback; rumor has it treehuggers are stealing trail cameras.

There's another video of the Bear Lake Monster out. It looked like a mermaid to me, so much so, I can't post it on a family-oriented outdoor forum.


----------



## 73elkhunter

I had 15,000 pictures of elk this year and not one Wolf picture how ever I never caught a coyote either or Bear


----------



## wyogoob

15,000 pictures of elk? Any GPS coordinates?


I think wolves, with the exception of those with blue radio collars, can, at will, slip in and out of the 5th dimension, similar to what Big Foot does. This ability to appear and then dissappear is why the American Indian reveres wolves, Big Foot, albino Bison, and UWN member .45 so much. Given Utah has a 5th dimension, another dimension over Wyoming or Idaho at any rate, we're just not seeing them; they're rendering themselves invisible here.

I'm sure all of you that had trail cameras on public ground have taken them down. Prolly a good idea from what I read on the outdoor forums. The rest of you need to make sure the batteries are fresh and the lenses clean for the long winter.

Confidence is high. With the increasing popularity of the gutless method in Utah more and more wolves (and coyotes, wolverines, mountain lions, golden eagles, and jaguars) will be moving into the state to feed on the endless bounty of protein left out in the woods.


----------



## swbuckmaster

No wolves in utah. Only yotes. No one wants to see photos of yotes. Just shoot them and leave the big ones where they lay. No use putting yourself at risk with flee bites trying to pack it out.


----------



## hoghunter011583

I could tell you where 4 wolves are but then you would be trying to hunt them along with me when they let us start hunting them. I'm keeping my wolf spot a secret. My other wolf spot in Monte Cristo got exposed but I located another pack! 
And no I'm not joking!!


----------



## JERRY

Put up some trail camera's!  o-||


----------



## hoghunter011583

I don't use trail cams, I always just end up with pictures of sticks blowing aroung!


----------



## Fishrmn

I've had trail cameras up every summer for the last 6 years, just about where the "wolves" have been spotted in Spanish Fork Canyon. I've got video of cougars, (3 of them together once, 2 another time), deer, elk, coyotes, bobcats, birds, bears, (even got video of a pair doin' the 'nasty'), but no wolves. And no Sasquatch either.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Hey if they are in the process of trapping them and have trapped them I'm pretty sure they must be here,!


----------



## MadHunter

I know where there are some sasquatch packs. I found them while elk hunting. I would dhow you pictures but I don't use trail cams so I can't show you any evidence of them. To top it all off, I don't want any competition when I draw a squatch tag.
o-|| o-||


----------



## hoghunter011583

Hey soon as I start hearing and seeing the state trap squatches I'll believe that but till then I'm calling bull on that one Mad!!

On a serious note though. This whole Wolf debate in Utah is no different than the Cougar debate in Louisiana. I knew of an area that had a cougar in it, I had heard it screaming, saw tracks, even got so close onetime me and my brother heard is snarl at us. Any time I brought that up on the Louisianasportsman.com forum I would get the same kinda responces about big foot and chupacabras. Well, now that Louisiana fish and game has found a few cats everybody acts like they knew all along!
So all you guys that haven't seen wolves in Utah I'd just tell you the same thing I tell my wife " just wait a little while and you will see that I'm right".
I figured once the state caught some in traps and started an active control program most people would accept that we have wolves, but as with all things some people just never cease to amaze me!!


----------



## MadHunter

I am not saying that there aren't any wolves in Utah. I am just saying that there are no established packs or breeding pairs. I don't believe the DWR has confirmed that there are. 

Wolves coming here is unavoidable. They will establish here and they will grow here. The notion that we just have to wait is always a valid one. I keep telling my parents that the US will become a communist country they don't believe me but I say "just wait a little while and you will see that I am right"


----------



## hoghunter011583

Hah yeah I'd agree with what you say!! About the wolves and the US!!
I just think that we usually are way behind the times when it comes to really knowing what is in the woods. I think if we have 4 wolves in Monte Cristo, that is an established pack! I heard them 2 years ago and not they have trapped one.
I also heard 4 in a different area that is near Morgan county. So what is considered an established pack.
I just tend to think that people are only able to find animals once they have a decent population. So, once wolves started showing up in Utah I assume they have established packs and breeding pairs cause I've just seen it to many times. They say some animal is extinct and then they find one 100 years later.
Ivory billed wood peckers are a perfect example. They said they went extinct, I've seen 3 while hunting Pearl River and Bouge Chitto!!


----------



## wyogoob

During winter, using anti-fog on trail camera lenses is recommended.


----------



## goofy elk

Some one has seen them, not with a trail cam, BUT CROSSHAIRES!
Two were killed during the general hunting seasons in the Diamond for area.

Quote from the central RAC meeting, Law enforcement:
• Skull of a large canine found in Diamond Fork sent to Fish and Wildlife Services lab in
Oregon to determine if it's a wolf, wolf hybrid or some other dog (second sent in for
testing this year)

Exact same area two weeks ago, I took this picture .. Definitely NOT coyote.[attachment=0:jjjw1iyz]100_3708b.jpg[/attachment:jjjw1iyz]

The helicopter gunners are stationed just one mile from my place right now,
I understand they are going to start "gunning" again tomorrow, and the 
Sheep creek/Diamond/Tie fork is on the schedule. I'll be there as there taking
off and landing getting reports on all wildlife spotted


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks Goofy, we're getting closer to a trail cam video all the time.

Hey, whats that bullet? Looks like a .14 Flea.  



Happy New Years!!


----------



## Birdbow

Second the above post. I also heard about 2 wolf carcasses found in the diamond fork area.


----------



## goofy elk

wyogoob said:


> Thanks Goofy, we're getting closer to a trail cam video all the time.
> 
> Hey, whats that bullet? Looks like a .14 Flea.
> 
> Happy New Years!!


Either a 6mm or a .243, not sure which on was set next to the track.....

And just a personal opinion, BUT, I think there a good chance these "dogs"
might end up dead before they ever get their pics taken on a trail cam 8) :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

goofy elk said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> .................
> 
> And just a personal opinion, BUT, I think there a good chance these "dogs"
> might end up dead before they ever get their pics taken on a trail cam 8) :lol:
Click to expand...

I understand.


----------



## Fishrmn

I heard that the 'dogs' up Spanish Fork canyon were just that... dogs. Somebody just keeps trying to make it wolf habitat.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Fishrmn, you don't think any wolves are in Utah?


----------



## goofy elk

Very soon there will be NO question " what they are? " ......

In-fact, I expect to talk to the Utah Bio this week. They are expecting
the results from the analyst and DNA testing back soon.

Not sure how tight lipped they'll be before putting out an official statement,
BUT you can bet your last dollar I'll try to find out the story, Today may be


----------



## Fishrmn

There has been. There have been wolves trapped, and one killed near Monte Cristo. But I'm skeptical of any wolves near Diamond Fork. Where's the proof?


----------



## wyogoob

There's a good chance that many of the wolf trail cams on the Wasatch Front are buried under the snow.

That being said, the the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program (UWTCP) has been suspended in Davis, Salt Lake, and Utah counties until futher notice.


----------



## wyogoob

Soon the Utah Spring Bear hunt will be in full swing. Tons of sweet feed, bacon, donuts, molasses and a couple drops of odorous deadly poison will be set out for bait, cleverly hid inside 55-gallon barrels, 5-gallon buckets, chain link fencing fabric and Igloo Coolers. And within weeks, tens of thousands of trail cameras will be aimed at the stinking litter recording every fly, coyote, gray jay, bear, Bigfoot and gray wolf that comes in to dine on the offerings. 

So, the UTAH Wolf Trail Cam Program (UWTCP) will officially be restarted at midnight on April Fool's Day 2013. Please get those wolf videos in early this year. Wolf/dog hybrid videos are acceptable. Mexican Wolf videos will not be accepted. There will be a prize for a color video of the blue radio-collared wolf, #28, that last year was tracked by satellite in WY, UT, ID, MT, ND, CO, AK, NE, KY and Washington DC.

If we can secure a few more wolf videos than last year (uh...one video would be more than last year) the UWTCP will have a better shot at one of those $300,000 grants the Utah legislature normally hands over to the SFW for Utah wolf management.


----------



## stillhunterman

wyogoob said:


> If we can secure a few more wolf videos than last year (uh...one video would be more than last year) the UWTCP will have a better shot at one of those $300,000 grants the Utah legislature normally hands over to the SFW for Utah wolf management.


Dang goob, what a fine program! I sincerely hope the UWTCP will provide full accountability and transparancy if the grant is won, you know how sticky things can get when dwelling on the dark side. -)O(- I just might have to buy and install my very own tree camera video thingies, just to help the cause, of course. _(O)_

EDIT: Hey goob, for such a quiet guy, you sure do have a lot of posts! Seems like just yesterday you only had 12,629, how time flys...or is it flies?


----------



## wyogoob

stillhunterman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we can secure a few more wolf videos than last year (uh...one video would be more than last year) the UWTCP will have a better shot at one of those $300,000 grants the Utah legislature normally hands over to the SFW for Utah wolf management.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang goob, what a fine program! I sincerely hope the UWTCP will provide full accountability and transparancy if the grant is won, you know how sticky things can get when dwelling on the dark side. -)O(- I just might have to buy and install my very own tree camera video thingies, just to help the cause, of course. _(O)_
> 
> Everyone at UWTCP can't thank you enough.
> 
> EDIT: Hey goob, for such a quiet guy, you sure do have a lot of posts! Seems like just yesterday you only had 12,629, how time flys...or is it flies?
Click to expand...

Uh....I'm thinking the 12,629 number is a typo, although I am the senior executive nonresident chairperson of the UWTCP Advisory Board (SENCUWTCPAB) and one of my charges is communicating the UWTCP's programs and goals to the public. The UWN is a great vehicle for those communications, and that could be the reason I have such high post number, if the number is accurate.


----------



## stevo1

You think that wolf will be Don Peay? That kind of money will buy you one fine wolf outfit. :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> The UWN is a great vehicle for those communications, and *that could be the reason I have such high post number*


Um, a lot of those posts were only of that smiley guy scratching the top of his head. :|

You do know how to get top of the page though&#8230;


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UWN is a great vehicle for those communications, and *that could be the reason I have such high post number*
> 
> 
> 
> Um, a lot of those posts were only of that smiley guy scratching the top of his head. :|
> 
> You do know how to get top of the page though&#8230;
Click to expand...

Ah, ha, ha, ha

Hey, remember when I did the birthdays? I did a lot of Happy Birthday posts.


----------



## wyogoob

The UWTCP Director of Membership Development (UWTCPDMD) is offering three 1-pound packages of Grandpa Tim's Polish Keilbasa sausage to the first UWN member that posts a Utah Gray Wolf trail cam video.


Wow, how 'bout that?


----------



## Cooky

I don't have a trail cam. I'm going to find one with Google Earth.


----------



## wyogoob

Update:

Been pretty slow for the UWTCP lately. Two videos of a male and a female/immature Bigfoot came in about three weeks ago....then the normal spring-time videos of Elvis around Topaz Mountain. 

Also a video of what appears to be an albino Black-footed Ferret just west of Huntington came in yesterday. The jury's still out on this one. So hard to differentiate those black feet when the ferrets are albinos.

Still no word from Cooky's search for wolves on Google Earth.

We are planning the first annual UWTCP picnic as I type this brief. sawsman, the UWTCP Entertainment Chairperson, will provide the refreshments, stillhunterman from the UWC will provide the buns and the SFW will provide the weiners.....Uh..rumor has it, the SFW has lots of weiners. I'm not sure, just a rumor.


----------



## stillhunterman

wyogoob said:


> Update:
> 
> Been pretty slow for the UWTCP lately. Two male and one female/immature Bigfoot videos came in about three weeks ago. The normal spring-time videos of Elvis around Topaz Mountain.
> 
> Also a video of what appears to be an albino Black-footed Ferret just west of Huntington came in yesterday. The jury's still out on this one. So hard to differentiate those black feet when the ferrets are albinos.
> 
> Still no word from Cooky's search for wolves on Google Earth.
> 
> We are planning the first annual UWTCP picnic as I type this brief. sawsman, the UWTCP Entertainment Chairperson, will provide the refreshments, stillhunterman from the UWC will provide the buns and the SFW will provide the weiners*.....Uh..rumor has it, the SFW has lots of weiners. I'm not sure, just a rumor*.


Most of the time I just ignore rumors, they usually never pan out. But in this case, you might just be on to sumpin' goob! :grin: I've been gone too long, look at all the good stuff I've been missing


----------



## wyogoob

Not a single Utah wolf video in yet.  

Probably not any wolves in Utah. :-|


----------



## Packfish

Well not anymore


----------



## Fishrmn

wyogoob said:


> Not a single Utah wolf video in yet.
> 
> Probably not any wolves in Utah. :-|


Ya think?!?!?!


----------



## wyogoob

The UWTCP has been suspended for the 4-day 4th of July holiday weekend. 

Participation in the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program is zero; everyone from Utah is in southwest Wyoming.

.


----------



## Cooky

wyogoob said:


> Still no word from Cooky's search for wolves on Google Earth.


Sorry, I just can't pull it off. It turns out low altitude Google Earth makes me carsick. From up high I did see some wolvish looking dots that were sneaking up on elkish looking dots between Scofield and Highway 6.


----------



## stevo1

Hey if we give Don Peay a million bucks maybe he can come up with a video, post it on U tube or whatever Oh wait....we all ready have!


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> The UWTCP Director of Membership Development (UWTCPDMDM) is offering three 1-pound packages of Grandpa Tim's Polish Keilbasa sausage to the first UWN member that posts a Utah Gray Wolf trail cam video.
> 
> Wow, how 'bout that?


I'm raising the ante with two packages of my famous Wild Mushroom Elk Brats and a one-year free subscription to the UWN.

Send those Utah wolf trail cam videos in now!!!

.


----------



## Packfish

Haven't seen the willey wolf - but have seen 7 different bears on a buddys cam (2) in Cache Valley


----------



## outdoorser

Packfish said:


> Haven't seen the willey wolf - but have seen 7 different bears on a buddys cam (2) in Cache Valley


I hope you mean cache COUNTY and not the actual valley


----------



## gdog

Certified baby wolf!










and baby Chupacabra! Goobs buddy at Vision Video in _Evingston_ confirmed these to be the real deal!


----------



## wyogoob

gdog,

I recognized the Heartleaf Arnica plant in the lower left part of the second picture. It's from the Yellow Creek area in Uinta County Wyoming, not Utah.

Who certified this sighting? Stevie Wonder?



Hey, I'm gonna give ya a one-year free subscription to the UWN for your effort though. :grin:


----------



## Packfish

outdoorser said:


> I hope you mean cache COUNTY and not the actual valley


It's all the valley- if your a local


----------



## wyogoob

5 or 6 years ago there were wolves all over Utah. Today, when each Utah hunter puts out an average of 13.2 trail cameras at one time, there just doesn't seem to be many wolves; just seems odd. Uh.....hey, I think the cowboys shot em all in Wyoming, so they're not over here. I wonder where they all went?

On another note, the Seasoned Veterans Committee of the UWTCP (SVCUWTCP) will be holding their annual "Boy's Night Out" at the Evingston's Vision Video store. A wide variety of videos will be featured. Participants make sure you bring your wolf videos to the event. 


(OK gdog, that's the 2nd shameless plug for your favorite Evingston business.)


.


----------



## bigred

View attachment 16962


short tail, sure sign of a wolf


----------



## wyogoob

bigred said:


> View attachment 16962
> 
> 
> short tail, sure sign of a wolf


I'm not so sure it's a wolf.

Hey, that's a photo, do you have a trail cam video of this animal? a DNA sample?


----------



## wyogoob

Wait a minute, I recognize that wolf. It's the one with the GPS radio collar that was tracked from Yellowstone National Park all the way thru Wyoming, then at the Holiday Inn in Pueblo Colorado, thru New Mexico, then picked up at the Sonic Burger in Page Arizona, and last seen at the Strawberry Bay Marina; a 2,000 miles or so trek.


----------



## bigred

wyogoob said:


> Wait a minute, I recognize that wolf. It's the one with the GPS radio collar that was tracked from Yellowstone National Park all the way thru Wyoming, then at the Holiday Inn in Pueblo Colorado, thru New Mexico, then picked up at the Sonic Burger in Page Arizona, and last seen at the Strawberry Bay Marina; a 2,000 mile or so trek.


Even wolves are entitled to a vacation now and then.


----------



## wyogoob

Mrs Goob took 2 Oxycodones and a Zoloft and seen 3 wolves in our back yard.

Uh......they ran off before I could get a video


----------



## Springville Shooter

wyogoob said:


> Mrs Goob took 2 Oxycodones and a Zoloft and seen 3 wolves in our back yard.
> 
> Uh......they ran off before I could get a video


Great! Probably headed straight to Utah too. This deer season is ruined now for sure. ------SS


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> I'm raising the ante with two packages of my famous Wild Mushroom Elk Brats and a one-year free subscription to the UWN.
> 
> Send those Utah wolf trail cam videos in now!!!
> 
> .


Good grief, I ate all the Wild Mushroom Elk Brats, sorry. So I'm throwing in a half-pound of smoked white cheddar horseradish cheese.

Bashful? Scared of repercussions? Till the end of the month we will allow UWN members to have two accounts; so get a new account just to put up those Utah wolf videos.

uh....wait a minute, most everyone has two accounts.....nevermind.

.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Ok so this will just add to this silly thread. Today I went out to film elk up diamond fork. This is one of my favorite spots to hike into to find elk on the Wasatch. I hiked around for 4 hours bugling into different drainages, cow calling, etc. I didn't hear one elk...this is not normal at all for this area! 

As I'm up on a ridge cow calling, I see to animals running strait towards me at the bottom of the hill. It took me a second to see what it was, once I realized it, my brother and I both yelled "wolves!" at the same time. I pulled out my camcorder right away but both of them took off into the trees once we yelled. Either way this is the first time I've seen anything up there that could come close to being a wolf. They were twice as big as coyotes and a little shorter than deer. 

My bro thought we should call the DWR but I don't feel like they would even care. What do you guys think?


----------



## richardjb

I believe you saw coyotes. Go back up and shoot them.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

richardjb said:


> I believe you saw coyotes. Go back up and shoot them.


The sad part is I had 5 rifles and a couple had guns in my truck from shooting the evening before. Really wish I'd had one with me...


----------



## muleydeermaniac

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=11722172

I'm not sure if this link will work, but here is a story of a few killed or trapped in Utah.

I was up the Sheep Creek Geo Loop this summer and heard what my brother and I thought were wolf howls, But they were a long way off! We did shoot two coyotes the prior evening though.

Also saw three Mountain Lions that trip as well as a bear!


----------



## richardjb

What direction from the loop did you hear them?


----------



## Theekillerbee

FWIW my friend is a Gov Trapper, he's had the honor of dispatching quite a few of them mangy things in the Wyoming woods, included in his dispatch-O-rama is the one caught near Park Valley a few years back.

I hope any that are seen are promptly taken care of by responsible individuals.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Called the division today and they had me leave a message for Kim Hersey. I never heard back, but at least they know they are up there. Apparently there have been multiple reportings in the area already.


----------



## wyogoob

Sounds great fellas. Won't be long and the wolf videos will come pouring in.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

richardjb said:


> What direction from the loop did you hear them?


It sounded like they were up in the area towards Sheep Creek Lake and Long Park. I have grown up fishing and hunting in the area, now as an adult I still go there, and it didn't make me too happy to hear them.:evil:


----------



## richardjb

*Wolves*

Know the area well. No dogs on my cameras yet.


----------



## ram2h2o

hoghunter011583 said:


> Hey soon as I start hearing and seeing the state trap squatches I'll believe that but till then I'm calling bull on that one Mad!!
> 
> On a serious note though. This whole Wolf debate in Utah is no different than the Cougar debate in Louisiana. I knew of an area that had a cougar in it, I had heard it screaming, saw tracks, even got so close onetime me and my brother heard is snarl at us. Any time I brought that up on the Louisianasportsman.com forum I would get the same kinda responces about big foot and chupacabras. Well, now that Louisiana fish and game has found a few cats everybody acts like they knew all along!
> So all you guys that haven't seen wolves in Utah I'd just tell you the same thing I tell my wife " just wait a little while and you will see that I'm right".
> I figured once the state caught some in traps and started an active control program most people would accept that we have wolves, but as with all things some people just never cease to amaze me!!


 I had the same experience about 15 years ago in southwest MS. Was bowhunting on a creek side in my stand and at about 7 am I heard something walking in the sand and gravel creek bed. I looked and saw a nice sized cougar/panther walking along the creekside . I could not believe what I was seeing. Wish I had a camera. Was able to show the tracks to my hunting buddies. then a few years ago they got a trail cam photo of a female with two cubs.


----------



## wyogoob

This just out:
Rumor has it there's dozens, perhaps thousands, of wolves on Monte Cristo. So far those murdering bastards have alluded the bajillion trail cameras up there.

Uh....note that Native Indians, and the ole Goob, believe that at night wolves can slip in and out of reality taking refuge in the 5th dimension. So I'm thinking that's why we're not getting them on our trail cams. 

Also many of us at the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program (UWTCP) noticed that the trail cams on Monte are pointed into the sun, towards the east, uh...towards Wyoming, and the bright light is screwing up the videos. That being said GoPro cameras would do a better job capturing daylight videos of the hairy demons and should be allowed in the UWTCP. The Technical Advisory Board of the UWTCP (TABUWTCP) will hold an emergency meeting to vote on the matter.

Thank you for your patience. Hang in there fellas and don't forget to keep fresh batteries in all your video devices.

.


----------



## Lonetree

You can't see them with a trail camera. The collars that the feds put on them, are a camera cloaking devices for that wolf, and any wolf within 500 miles. That is how they keep their real numbers hidden. It is also how they program them to target particular animals. Like if its elk season, they can move them onto popular public hunting areas, to push all the elk out. Or if a rancher is giving the feds trouble, they can send the wolves after his cattle or sheep. Good luck goob, but you just can't get pictures of them, the way you are trying. Halidazine-unubtanium cameras on unmanned drones, is the only way you can get pictures. You know this, you are just trying to further the federally sponsored terrorism of the West.


----------



## wyogoob

Lonetree said:


> You can't see them with a trail camera. The collars that the feds put on them, are a camera cloaking devices for that wolf, and any wolf within 500 miles. That is how they keep their real numbers hidden. It is also how they program them to target particular animals. Like if its elk season, they can move them onto popular public hunting areas, to push all the elk out. Or if a rancher is giving the feds trouble, they can send the wolves after his cattle or sheep. Good luck goob, but you just can't get pictures of them, the way you are trying. Halidazine-unubtanium cameras on unmanned drones, is the only way you can get pictures. You know this, you are just trying to further the federally sponsored terrorism of the West.


That's not entirely true. Halidazine-unubtanium cameras were developed by the gas and oil companies and used for lease surveillance.


----------



## Lonetree

See folks, connect the dots. Goob knew all about the Halidazine-unubtanium cameras, and just happens to "work" for the industry that developed them, coincidence? I think not! It is just a clever cover story. Of course he is going to offer all kinds of good things to eat, and then turn around and eat them. He knew the wuffs were invisible to trail cameras, and that he would never have to pony up anything he offered. This is just one more attempt by a goverment agent, to spread propaganda, and goverment sponsored, liberal terrorism through out the West.

We'll see just how big this is, if "Goob" posts durring the goverment shutdown. Is his terrorism campaign deemed "essential"? I bet he gets his orders, and paychecks, straight form Obama himself.


----------



## wyogoob

Lonetree said:


> See folks, connect the dots. Goob knew all about the Halidazine-unubtanium cameras, and just happens to "work" for the industry that developed them, coincidence? I think not! It is just a clever cover story. Of course he is going to offer all kinds of good things to eat, and then turn around and eat them. He knew the wuffs were invisible to trail cameras, and that he would never have to pony up anything he offered. This is just one more attempt by a goverment agent, to spread propaganda, and goverment sponsored, liberal terrorism through out the West.
> 
> We'll see just how big this is, if "Goob" posts durring the goverment shutdown. Is his terrorism campaign deemed "essential"? I bet he gets his orders, and paychecks, straight form Obama himself.


Uh....look into this light:


----------



## Lonetree

:shock:


----------



## wyogoob

The Trophy Wolf hunt started yesterday in Wyoming. Hundreds, perhaps billions, of outdoorsman are chasing the elk-devouring menaces as I type this narrative. 

Chances are high that the 1000s of wolves (uh...34 actually) left in the Wyoming Trophy Hunt Management Area will high-tail it to Utah and join the 100s (3) of wolves in the Bee Hive State. My guess is the hairy dogs know that most of the gun-toting, ATV-driving Utahns are in Western Wyoming deer hunting.

I'm talkin' Utah wolf videos baby.


----------



## MadHunter

Goob... I am sorry to have to tell you this but I just found out that wolf fur is not in the visible spectrum of Utah trail cam lenses. That is why we have no trail cam pics or video of them. I am not sure yet if it is a natural occurrence or if they are rubbing some kind of ointment on themselves, kind of like what Antonio Banderas used in desperado to avoid bullets.

We need trail cam makers to up their game and use better lenses.


----------



## outdoorser

Now hold on, I once went thru all these 13 pages and saw what goob is offering for a trail cam pic of a utah wolf. But i forget what it is and don't feel like searching for it. Whats the reward this time?


----------



## Dunkem

I think he ate it.:EAT:


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> I think he ate it.:EAT:


Yeah, I ate it.

But I'm still giving away a free 1-year subscription to the UWN.

Uh.....well.....I guess I'll throw in 2 packages of black pepper antelope jerky and 4 half-pint jars of spiced crabapples in white wine.

.


----------



## wyogoob

MadHunter said:


> Goob... I am sorry to have to tell you this but I just found out that wolf fur is not in the visible spectrum of Utah trail cam lenses. That is why we have no trail cam pics or video of them. I am not sure yet if it is a natural occurrence or if they are rubbing some kind of ointment on themselves, kind of like what Antonio Banderas used in desperado to avoid bullets.
> 
> We need trail cam makers to up their game and use better lenses.


I concur....uh......who's Antonio Banderas?

.


----------



## Hoopermat

Has anyone stopped to think maybe they are smarter then we are:grin:


----------



## Fishrmn

They're obviously smarter than some. -O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian

Actually here is a true story. Last year my daughter was coming home at night from Park City and was near Kimball Junction. She saw something dead in the road that was just hit and thought it was a big dog. She pulled over to look at it and when she did she looked off to her right and saw a pack of 6 wolves less than 30 feet from her car. She is very familiar with what wolves look like. I mentioned this to the gal that sits right next to me at work and lives in that area and she said she had seen the wolf pack walking her dog the day before. I called DWF and reported the sighting. The biologist gal took all the info and said she would go get a DNA sample. She never called back. After trying to get in touch with her for another month I finally did. She claimed that she got the sample but it was not able to prove it was or wasn't a wolf. I suspect that they were trying to cover it up and had definitive proof of a wolf pack just outside of Park City.


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> Actually here is a true story. Last year my daughter was coming home at night from Park City and was near Kimball Junction. She saw something dead in the road that was just hit and thought it was a big dog. She pulled over to look at it and when she did she looked off to her right and saw a pack of 6 wolves less than 30 feet from her car. She is very familiar with what wolves look like. I mentioned this to the gal that sits right next to me at work and lives in that area and she said she had seen the wolf pack walking her dog the day before. *The wolf pact was walking her dog?? Uh...she wouldn't happened to have a video of that would she? *I called DWF and reported the sighting. The biologist gal took all the info and said she would go get a DNA sample. She never called back. After trying to get in touch with her for another month I finally did. She claimed that she got the sample but it was not able to prove it was or wasn't a wolf. I suspect that they were trying to cover it up and had definitive proof of a wolf pack just outside of Park City.


*Just teasin', thanks for the post. *

*I seen a mountain lion chasing a deer around Kimball Junction one time. *


----------



## wyogoob

We all have our fingers crossed back here at Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Central (UWTCPC). Hundreds, perhaps millions, of trail cams are getting snowed in as I type this narrative, but we are optimistic some Utah wolves will be captured on video before the cameras are buried in snow or the batteries go dead.

A update: 5 videos of German Sheperds, complete with collars and dog tags, were turned in during October. And we got another video of Jimmy Hoffa, wearing sunglasses and a hoodie, at an ATM machine in Francis..........geeze, you guys are killin' us.


.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> The UWTCP Director of Membership Development is offering three 1-pound packages of Grandpa Tim's Polish Keilbasa sausage to the first UWN member that posts a Utah Gray Wolf trail cam video.
> 
> Wow, how 'bout that?


I regret to inform everyone that the Grandpa Tim's Polish Sausage that was to be given as a prize for the first trail cam video of a wolf in Utah has disappeared.

Uh... and, oddly, the UWTCP Director of Membership has resigned. 

.


----------



## hoghunter011583

LostLouisianian said:


> Actually here is a true story. Last year my daughter was coming home at night from Park City and was near Kimball Junction. She saw something dead in the road that was just hit and thought it was a big dog. She pulled over to look at it and when she did she looked off to her right and saw a pack of 6 wolves less than 30 feet from her car. She is very familiar with what wolves look like. I mentioned this to the gal that sits right next to me at work and lives in that area and she said she had seen the wolf pack walking her dog the day before. I called DWF and reported the sighting. The biologist gal took all the info and said she would go get a DNA sample. She never called back. After trying to get in touch with her for another month I finally did. She claimed that she got the sample but it was not able to prove it was or wasn't a wolf. I suspect that they were trying to cover it up and had definitive proof of a wolf pack just outside of Park City.


I hunt up in that area and I have seen 1 wolf and heard them on several occasions, I've bumped into several guys and they all have seen them. The guys that hunt the extended up there know there is a pack of wolves.
I got a go pro this year so if I see them I'll be able to get a video.


----------



## Mavis13

I cant say I've seen a wolf but I did take this picture in the sinks area last year on my muzzy elk hunt. That's my size 12 insulated boot for reference. If not a wolf it's a freaking big yote. Unless it's a cat but I showed it to a friend of mine who runs hounds and hunts cats and he said it didn't look like a cat to him.


----------



## outdoorser

Thats a big track mavis. I vote wolf!
**** it why can't anybody get a trail cam pic of a freakin wolf in UT!:-? haha


----------



## outdoorser

Whoops apparently I got a little carried away there


----------



## LostLouisianian

Mavis13 said:


> I cant say I've seen a wolf but I did take this picture in the sinks area last year on my muzzy elk hunt. That's my size 12 insulated boot for reference. If not a wolf it's a freaking big yote. Unless it's a cat but I showed it to a friend of mine who runs hounds and hunts cats and he said it didn't look like a cat to him.


Definitely not a cat print...but we all know there are no wolves in Utah so I vote for........................

Where-wolf....:shock:


----------



## pibjr

I hate to break it to you but it's a mtn. lion track. See the three distinct lobes on the back of the pad? That's the best way to tell a cat track from a canine track. My bet would be a pretty good sized tom. Remember this is the hind foot.


----------



## Mavis13

I've always wondered if it was a cat, I don't have any experience with either and looked up pics on the internet to compare but never could decided; like I said I showed it to a friend who hunts cats and he said it didn't look like the cats he seen; but what ever it was it was friggin huge.


----------



## pibjr

I mean no disrespect to your friend but I ran hounds following these marks in the snow and dirt for over 20 years. When the toe prints are as big as your thumb print, it's a good sized lion.


----------



## Mavis13

Don't worry I disrespect him all the time 
He just said he couldn't call it one way or the other from the pic. These were fresh, I figured I pushed it out when I walked in. I'd have loved to have seen it. Guess the wolves are still a myth...


----------



## wyogoob

Captain's Log, Stardate 121713.11

Not many Utah wolf videos coming in, prolly the cold weather; dead battries in the trail cameras my guess.

Rumor has it that two wolves, in separate sightings, have been observed crossing Rt. 189 (the Kemmerrererrer highway) headed west. Utah wolf experts are certain both wolves have joined up with the dozens, if not hundreds, of wolves in Rich County.

On another note, the annual Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program (UWTCP) board meeting and Christmas party was held last Saturday in Evanston UT. New board members were elected....and....uh...pretty dang good egg nog, let me tell ya.  The UWTCP Director of Media Affairs (UWTCPDMA) gave a brief, yet riveting, presentation on how to maximize trail camera depth of field when filming large packs of wolves. Highlight of the presentation was an exquisite wolf trail cam video from a Wisconsin cornfield; just amazing.

more later


----------



## wyogoob

The lack of Utah wolf videos this Holiday season could be attributed to this nasty inversion and foggy trail cam lenses. Here's some great ideas from our friends at REI to get us back on track during this difficult stretch of weather:

http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/goggles.html

Merry Christmas from the UWN, ground zero for Utah wolf trail camera videos.

.


----------



## wyogoob

The official results are in: 2013 tied 2012, 2011, 2010, 2009, 2008, and 2007 for the number of Utah Wolf videos turned in to the Utah Wolf Trail Can Program (UWTCP).......uh...none.

The UWTCP Marketing Incentive Director, north (UWTCPMIDN) has made arrangements to offer a box of 40 American Eagle 38gr .22 long rifle bullets to the first sportsperson that turns in a wolf trail cam video in 2014. ".22 long rifle ammo is a little more motivating than Goob's moldy sausage." the UWTCPMIDN said.

Expectations are high. By all accounts Wyoming's wolf population is down to around 260 of the elk-annihilating mangy dogs, so many, perhaps thousands, of wolves have crossed the border into Utah, where there is no legal wolf hunt.

.


----------



## Fishrmn

wyogoob said:


> By all accounts Wyoming's wolf population is down to around 260 of the elk-annihilating mangy dogs, so many, perhaps thousands, have crossed the border into Utah.


Hopefully they've crossed the border to an afterlife.:shock::shock::shock:

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Trooper

This is for the UWTCP Membership Coordinator, north-eastern region (Salt Lake) (UWTC-MC-NE (SL)). Is it true that you are offering free membership this year with qualifying wolf video or still picture? Also, does submitting a membership video qualify one for the .22 shells; or must that be a sepperate submission? Thank you.


----------



## wyogoob

Fishrmn said:


> Hopefully they've crossed the border to an afterlife.:shock::shock::shock:
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


From an earlier post in this thread:

I think wolves, with the exception of those with blue radio collars, can, at will, slip in and out of the 5th dimension, similar to what Big Foot does. This ability to appear and then disappear is why the American Indian reveres wolves, Big Foot, albino Bison, and UWN member .45 so much. Given Utah has a 5th dimension, another dimension more than Wyoming or Idaho at any rate, we're just not seeing them; they're rendering themselves invisible in Utah.


----------



## Loke

I just thought it was because they turned into coyotes as soon as they crossed the border.


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> I just thought it was because they turned into coyotes as soon as they crossed the border.


Hey, that could be it. We have lots of trail cam videos of Utah coyotes. ;-)

.


----------



## wyogoob

Trooper said:


> This is for the UWTCP Membership Coordinator, north-eastern region (Salt Lake) (UWTC-MC-NE (SL)). Is it true that you are offering free membership this year with qualifying wolf video or still picture? Also, does submitting a membership video qualify one for the .22 shells; or must that be a sepperate submission? Thank you.


The UWTCP-MC-NE (SL) is at school, Utah State of course, so I'll take this.

1st question, membership: We are no longer offering free UWN memberships for Utah wolf videos. According to all the outdoor blogs there were so many wolves in Utah the Canadian owners of the UWN told us they would go broke if free memberships were doled out to every Thom, Dick, and Hairy that had a Utah wolf trail cam video.

2nd Question, .22 shells: The .22 shells are awarded for the first Utah Wolf video of 2014 only, no other .22 ammo award is offered. Please note that the video has to be approved by the UWTCP Trail Camera Sales Developmental Director (UWTCPTCSDD). Using spendy trail cameras with GPS-recording capabilities are recommended.

.


----------



## wyogoob

OMAHA, OMAHA, 3, 4, HUT, HUT

Wow, the board members at Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program (UWTCP) haven't been this excited since Darth Vader removed his helmet! The board, on Superbowl Sunday, will vote on a proposal to allow videos of wolves taken from drones. This is really big and insiders say the vote will be close.

So hurry and get your opinions about Utah wolf videos captured from drones into your nearest UWTCP representative or by simply posting comments here. Deadline for comments is midnight, February 1.

.


----------



## GaryFish

I finally solved it Goob. No wolf videos from Utah, because wolves only eat the old and sickly elk. And with elk management as it is, we don't have any old or sickly elk, because they are on a protein-rich diet since they are known in Utah to eat mule deer. So with no old or sick elk to eat, the wolves just stay away. Problem solved.


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> I finally solved it Goob. No wolf videos from Utah, because wolves only eat the old and sickly elk. And with elk management as it is, we don't have any old or sickly elk, because they are on a protein-rich diet since they are known in Utah to eat mule deer. So with no old or sick elk to eat, the wolves just stay away. Problem solved.


That's brilliant. I'll run it by the senior staff Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Biologist (UWTCPSB).

I'm not sure your theory will hold water in Wyoming; but who cares about Wyoming, what few wolves Wyoming has left live in a petting zoo; Yellowstone NP.

Hey, would you like to get on the UWTCP Board? The guy that writes policy, and sometimes serves as a lobbyist for the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Office of Enviromental Affairs (UWTCPOEA) has resigned....uh...he said he didn't have anything to do. Beats anything I ever heard.

.


----------



## wyogoob

This just in, a wolf video from the Sochi Winter Olympic games:

http://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/s...-wolf-in-my-hall-sochi-video-022014?gt1=39002

There's an unsubstantiated rumor floating around that the wolf was smuggled in by a group of Park City Olympians.

Many claim the quality of life in Park City, once a bucolic ski town surrounded by pristine meadows brimming with wildflowers and grazing elk, has degradated dramatically since wolves found their way into Kimball Junction, the home of hundreds, perhaps thousands, of majestic wintering wapiti before the advance of the devil dog.

The Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Rules Committee (UWTCPRC) has reviewed the video and rejected it.

.


----------



## wyogoob

During the winter don't forget to keep those trail cam batteries charged up.

And it goes without saying anti-fog on winter trail camera lenses is recommended.

Keep them Utah wolf videos coming in fellas!!

.


----------



## wyogoob

Great news!! The number of Utah wolf cam videos turned in and approved for February tied the all-time record since the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program (UWTCP) began. 

There were zero (0) Utah wolf trail camera videos sent in for February 2014, same as January 2014, December 2013, November 2013, October 2013, September 2013, August 2013, July 2013, June 2013.....uh that's enough, I'm tired of typing.

Don't forget, the first person with a Utah wolf trail cam video to be approved by the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Ways and Means Committee (UWTCPWMC) will be awarded a box of thirty-seven (37) .22 long rifle shells.


----------



## richardjb

Alrighty then, I still have a shot. Don't go shootin anymore of those rounds. I'll be collecting this May when I get my cameras back up.


----------



## wyogoob

richardjb said:


> Alrighty then, I still have a shot. Don't go shootin anymore of those rounds. I'll be collecting this May when I get my cameras back up.


Ok, good luck. I'm thinking all the trail cams have dead batteries or they're buried in the snow.

Our box of .22 ammo had 50 rounds in it at one time, now there's just 37 boolits. got me :smile:


----------



## wyogoob

I just got to thinking; I'm not sure there are any wolves in Utah.

.


----------



## wyogoob

OK, this is to "anonymous"

Please do not send "jackalopes in the snow" videos to the UWTCP. We want wolf videos, thank you. Besides, we are calling B.S., jackalopes are hibernating now.

.


----------



## KineKilla

Where have I been? Had I known about a .22 LR grand prize I wouldn't have been deleting all of those Wolf photos I had...:shock:

Oh well, I'm sure I'll be coming across several more this upcoming scouting season! ;-)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Do people that shed hunt specifically for jackalopes copulate like gay rabbits?


----------



## wyogoob

KineKilla said:


> Where have I been? Had I known about a .22 LR grand prize I wouldn't have been deleting all of those Wolf photos I had...:shock:
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure I'll be coming across several more this upcoming scouting season! ;-)


Atta boy.

The Utah Wolf Trail Camera Ways and Means Committee (UWTCPWMC) is looking into pictures that have embedded GPS coordinates but we're kinda busy reviewing the dozens, perhaps thousands, of trail cam videos sent in this past month by Utah "sportsmen".

So for now we can't take pictures. Has to be videos and there has to be proof the wolf videos were taken in Utah.....a couple of 4-wheelers in the background, noise from vehicles on a nearby road.....a power line or two in the background, stuff like that will help.

.


----------



## wyogoob

The number of Utah wolf videos turned in for March was in line with February's number.

Keep up the good work fellas.


.


----------



## wyogoob

testing, testing, 1, 2, 3, anybody out there? I've been in Port Angeles Washington like forever. Thanks for waiting until I got back to send in all your Utah wolf videos. 

Hey, Washington tied Utah for the number of wolf trail cam videos for April; zero.

Uh.... a wolverine has been captured on a trail camera 20 miles south of Evanston WY. Maybe a Utah sportsman will get the beast on video if it crosses the border.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Utah wolf video pointer:

1) Those nasty lookin' coats on springtime wolves are not mange. They're just sheddin' their winter hair. Typically the hair falls off under that collar thingie around their neck first, followed by rapid hair loss below at the tag thingie hanging from the collar thingie.

2) The junior technical advisor for the UWTCP (UWTCPJTA) recommends changing the batteries in trail cameras when the time changes; Spring and Fall. (sorry, I'm a little late on that one)


Be safe out there and keep those Utah wolf videos coming boys and girls!


----------



## GaryFish

Best thing about that post Goob----
Nailed the top of the page! Well played. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go change the battrees.


----------



## Cooky

Well they figgered out why we can't find any wolves in Utah... They all killed each other! Just got to be too many I guess.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=29873051&ni...-more-space-new-usu-study-finds&s_cid=queue-5


----------



## wyogoob

This just out:

There were the same number of Utah grizzly bear videos as Utah wolf videos turned in to the UWTCP for the month of May.

.


----------



## Nate

I've thoroughly enjoyed reading the last 17+ pages of this thread. In fact I registered for an account just so I could follow this thread and see some of the videos that will be pouring in shortly. 

I did go on an overnight camping trip and noticed some Elk and even a couple of Moose that the wolves (devil dogs) have left behind. I am sure they will be back to kill them too.


----------



## wyogoob

June Update:
Everyone at the Utah Wolf Trailcam Program (UWTCP) apologizes for the late monthly update. The number of trailcam videos turned in for June was close to the record that was set in February 2014.....coincidently February was the month the conservation officials from both Utah and Wyoming captured wolverine(s) on trailcams. Then the June release of those same wolverine videos to the public spawned an unprecedented inflow of videos to the UWTCP. We haven't seen anything like that since the Muppets took Manhattan.

Eight of the nine UWTCP Executive Committee members were on their annual extended summer vacation in the Southwest (southwest Wyoming) and an Interim Utah Wolf Trailcam Program Video Review Board (IUWTCPVRB) subcommitte comprised of eight college students from universities in the wolf states of Wisconsin and Minnesota was formed. The IUWTCPVRB interns are doing a great job helping me sort through the dozens, perhaps thousands, of the June (Photoshopped) trailcam videos of coyotes, wolverines, and German Shepherds.

So far there are no confirmed videos of wolves in Utah for June 2014. 

Oddly, the 2014 UWTCP award for the first confirmed Utah wolf video of 2014 (partial box of 38 .22lr shells) has disappeared. Responding quickly the Treasurer of the UTWTCP solicited funds from two Utah outdoor associations that hate each other as much as they hate wolves and put together enough money to replace the 38 .22lr shells with a prize of equal value: an ammo box of 2,500 5.56 55gr FMJ rounds.

Pointer of the month for July:
Don't waste your time putting up trailcams around 5 Points Lake up in Garfield Basin in the High Uintas. Outside of all the Power Bait on the shoreline there's nothing there for those menacing devil dogs to eat. After the Power Bait and the half-eaten Mountain House foil packs in campfires are consumed only wolverines and Bigfoot will frequent the Basin. We recommend moving the cameras out of the timber and over to the east slope of Porcupine Pass. Those meadows are full of domestic sheep, an occasional herd of Mountain Goats, and an assortment of entertaining rookie backpackers fussing with blistered feet.

.


----------



## wyogoob

September update:

There was no update for July and August. I mean who cares?


----------



## GaryFish

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/58505778-78/utah-wolf-wolves-wildlife.html.csp

Looks like he's just out on a little vacation. Though oddly enough, not showing up on any trail cams. Hmmmmm?


----------



## wyogoob

This just in:

Wolf photographed on the South Slope of the Uintas. (uh...that's "Uintahs" to most of you) see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/96946-utah-wolves.html

How 'bout them wolf photographs boys and girls? Sure looks like the Yellowstone drainage to everyone here at Utah Wolf Central. This wolf, coupled with the two that were sighted on the North Slope in 2004, means the devil dogs will, or have, reproduced exponentially and will soon decimate the entire ungulate population in the state of Utah similar to what the Canis lupus did in Wyoming.

An unsubstantiated count by our Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Field Team (UWTCPFT) puts the number of trail cameras in Utah at 3,487,330....uh...no wolf trail cam videos were turned in for the month of September, although the normal number of Elvis and Ivory-billed Woodpecker videos were turned in during that month.

A special note to Frank W.: Please stop sending in the video of the lynx with the Photoshopped long tail, thanks.

.


----------



## Idratherbehunting

One of these days Goob. One of these days you'll get there.


----------



## wyogoob

Pointer of the month for October:

Again, the Junior Technical Advisor for the Utah Wolf Trailcam Program (UWTCP-JTA) would like to remind everyone to change the batteries in trail cameras when the time changes; Spring and Fall.

uh.........looks like we're good to go here at Wolf Central. It appears we didn't change our clocks ahead in the Spring. 

Case lots of trailcam batteries can be purchased online at a greatly reduced price. Presently trailcam battery loan rates are low low low. See *Huge29* or the Yellowstone Valley Credit Union in Dushane, uh..Dooshcene , Dushain,...Dueschene...uh...Roosevelt, for your time-change battery loan.

.


----------



## GaryFish

All that, AND top of the page! You best be buying a lotto ticket Goob. Things are looking your way today!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

Goob,

Are the October 2014 numbers in yet? I can't wait to hear the totals for the month, it probably kept you busy all month.


----------



## wyogoob

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> Goob,
> 
> Are the October 2014 numbers in yet? I can't wait to hear the totals for the month, it probably kept you busy all month.


Let me tell ya, we have the same numbers of verified Utah wolf videos for October as we did in September...and August, ...and July, and come to think of it, April, May and June....uh anyway, it's been a mess since the DNR..uh..DWR...uh the Utah fish cops, published the pics of the wolf-like canine on the South Slope of the Uintas (that's "Uintahs to most here) and the wolverine video on the North Slope last winter.

Everyone's been sending in still shots not videos though. I must say there some guys and gals that are pretty handy with Photoshop but only videos count, no still photos thank you.

According to the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program Assistant General Staff Senior Coordinator (UWCPAGSSC) the unofficial October Utah Wolf video tally looks like this:

Big Foot - 4 (tied a record set in 2011)
Coyote - 72
Elvis walking a German Shepherd - 2 (please, whoever you are, stop it)
German Shepard - 31
Malmute/Pit Bull cross - 3
Unidentified wolf-like canine with collar and dog tags - 19
Woverine - 4

more later

.


----------



## Kwalk3

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/22315.html#.VHE_b0dHarU

Any thoughts? -O|o- I think it's interesting, if true that they would travel all the way down to So. Utah/Arizona.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Kwalk3 said:


> http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/22315.html#.VHE_b0dHarU
> 
> Any thoughts? -O|o- I think it's interesting, if true that they would travel all the way down to So. Utah/Arizona.


I agree with that last comment on mm. Them bastards are huge!


----------



## lunkerhunter2

That's one of them new Mexican wolves.


----------



## klbzdad

Its lucky that as much time as I spend up there I didn't see it. I actually wished I had.


----------



## Kwalk3

Crazy how far they travel. Would like to hear confirmation from an official source though. I'm a little leery of trusting the gospel according to monstermuleys or any other website for that matter.


----------



## Dunkem

That still looks like my Siberian.


----------



## wyogoob

Geeze, it's either a dwarf wolf or that's the tallest guard rail I ever seen.

And those short legs. Looks like it has some schnauzer in it. Doesn't look like a Wyoming wolf to me. I'm thinkin' it's a Short-legged Mexican Red Wolf, _Canis ur loco rojo._

Please fellas, this is serious stuff here. Four Utah outdoor associations depend on the gray wolf wreaking havoc across the west for their membership and revenue. And don't forget what the devil dog did to the Wyoming elk herd.................uh, wait a minute.

.


----------



## Dunkem

wyogoob said:


> Geeze, it's either a dwarf wolf or that's the tallest guard rail I ever seen.
> 
> And those short legs. Looks like it has some schnauzer in it. Doesn't look like a Wyoming wolf to me. I'm thinkin' it's a Short-legged Mexican Red Wolf, _Canis ur loco rojo._
> 
> .


How do you get TOP OF THE PAGE SO MUCH?


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> How do you get TOP OF THE PAGE SO MUCH?


Man I had to work on that one. I was on the bottom of the last page until I spread a little pixey dust on my thread.

.


----------



## Critter

Dunkem said:


> How do you get TOP OF THE PAGE SO MUCH?


He watches every thread and then once it is time he pounces. Just like a big cat waiting for a deer or elk to come by where he is laying.


----------



## cornerfinder

the amazing thing is it got to Arizona without going through Utah


----------



## Kwalk3

Dunkem said:


> How do you get TOP OF THE PAGE SO MUCH?


He's always lurking in the background waiting for his opportunity.


----------



## wyogoob

Here my thoughts on the picture:



















.


----------



## Kwalk3

wyogoob said:


> Here my thoughts on the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I trust your opinion. I don't have a dog in this fight.


----------



## Dunkem

Heres a link to this.4. Wolf travels hundreds of miles to ...


----------



## coolgunnings

I saw me one of those wolf, chupacabra, wolverine, yotes in the Uintas once, but it was many moons ago. Have not seen one since.-O,-


----------



## wyogoob

November Utah Wolf Trail Cam videos have been reviewed, authenticated, tabulated, and catalogued!!!!!!!!!!!

Amazingly, the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program (UWTCP) received the same number of Utah Wolf videos for November as October. Also the UWTCP tied Monster Muleys for verifiable Utah wolf trail cam videos. (zero)

Way2go everyone!! 

November videos sent in were:
0 - Bigfoot
1 - Elvis
3 - Canadian Lynx
2 - Woverine (that's Wolverine)
5 - German Sheperds
9 - German Shepherds
26 - Coyotes (23 had collars with dog tags)

A large quantity of .22 long rifle ammunition was found in the storm cellar of Hillary Rodman Clinton's summer cabin in Arkansas and has been released, on a first-come first-serve basis, to non-profit wolf video associations. Consequently the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program Awards Incentive Committee (UWTCPAIC) is pleased to announce that the UWTCP 2014 award of 38 new-in-the-box .22 long rifle cartridges has been generously increased to 50!!


----------



## GaryFish

Yea. You did that just to get top of the page. I see how you are.


----------



## GaryFish

You asked for it Goob. Here is some trail cam footage of some wolves. Some editing has been done for the sake of brevity. But total footage is about and hour and a half.


----------



## Dunkem

Aha so thats how they are getting around,trucks and trains.Crafty devil dogs.


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> You asked for it Goob. Here is some trail cam footage of some wolves. Some editing has been done for the sake of brevity. But total footage is about and hour and a half.


Wow! Looks like those devil dogs are in Utah to me.

Too bad you're a *Moderator* on the Forum, otherwise you could enter that video in the contest.

.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Well sounds like there is definite proof there are wolves in Utah now. Southern Utah even, http://www.ksl.com/?sid=32915140&ni...te-shot-killed-in-beaver-county&s_cid=queue-1


----------



## wyogoob

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Well sounds like there is definite proof there are wolves in Utah now. Southern Utah even, http://www.ksl.com/?sid=32915140&ni...te-shot-killed-in-beaver-county&s_cid=queue-1


Seriously, there's been a few wolves in Utah, or in and out of Utah, for some time. Funny no one has any trail camera videos of them though. No Utah wolves caught in coyote snares or traps outside of the one in Morgan? seems odd

Anyway, all of us at the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program (UWTCP) haven't been this excited since the Backstreet Boys went on their Reunion Tour!!!! There's only two days left on the 2014 Utah Wolf video prize of forty-three (43) .22 long rifle bullets, new in the box...uh..new in "a" box, sorry. That's odd, wasn't there like 50 bullets last month?

Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program video tally details for the month of December will be delayed. The acting Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program Senior Canine Biologist (UWTCPSCB) spilled Mountain Dew on his laptop keyboard at the UTWTCP Christmas party. Our apologies.

Keep those Utah wolf videos coming and Happy New Year's.

Oh, I forgot. There's a job opening here at Utah Wolf Central for a Senior Canine Biologist.

.


----------



## Groganite

I say let a few in...just a few... I'd pay for a tag...O*--


----------



## wyogoob

Groganite said:


> I say let a few in...just a few... I'd pay for a tag...O*--


Yeah, I'm thinking the dozens, perhaps hundreds, of guys with Utah wolf videos will be guiding wolf hunts.

Everyone loves that Photoshopped picture. It's been around for a long time; since they opened the wolf hunts in Idaho and Montana. Back when the UWN was a political forum disguised as an outdoor forum that photo was in a new anti-wolf thread about once a month. Makes sense; the wolf thing is a political issue...."us against them."

I can't remember which pic is the original now. That same dead wolf has been hugged and photographed in MT, CO, UT, WY, OR, WA, CA, AK, AZ, PA, WI, MI, MN, NE, ND, NM, NV, ME, 5 Canadian Provinces and the Ukraine. The arms wrapped around the animal and the gloves are always the same. My favorite is a really attractive blond hugging that poor devil dog. :grin:

Thanks for posting.

.


----------



## Groganite

Aren't they having a wolf shoot competition soon in Wyoming?


----------



## wyogoob

Groganite said:


> Aren't they having a wolf shoot competition soon in Wyoming?


No.....uh....not an "official" wolf hunt anyways. :-|

The "official" Wyoming wolf hunt was shut down in September 2014.

.


----------



## Groganite

smells like shattered dreams...


----------



## wyogoob

Howdy boys and girls!!

Looks like the Utah wolves are toast. Utah wolf watchers with crystal balls are saying this: POUS Hillary Clinton is projected to give all the Federal land in Utah to the "Land Grabbing ****s" (a moniker coined on the UWN) So the dozens, perhaps hundreds, of Utah wolves may end up belonging to the privates (excuse the pun) and the Fed vs Utah State Rights fight will be mute. Outdoor associations that feed off the Utah wolf issue are frantically redirecting their resources. It could be painful. 

Utah wolf videos sent in for February are in line with previous month's numbers. Keep 'em coming in!! There were no German Shepherd videos for February; coyote videos were normal....well not normal, a German Shepherd looks more like a wolf than a coyote does, geeze. 

A proposal has been presented to the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Ways and Means Committee (UWTCPWAMC) to award a nice wolf-embroydered baseball hat to the best Utah wolf trail cam video for 2015. The UWTCPWAMC is working effortlessly pounding out out the details; do we do a flat bill or curved? how to spell "embroydered"? budgets, and timelines. The UWTCPWAMC is seeking advice from all our UWN brothers and sisters. A poll will follow.

.


----------



## trackerputnam

That was fun, all 22 pages of it!

I saw my first wolf this year in Washington! I had my video camera out, ( daughtrers .243) looking through the lens when the Warden showed up. Good thing I had left the bolt in the truck and was just trying to get video to win this dang contest! Now all I need to do is figure out how to download the memories from my brain into a video program for editing. Not sure all of what I was thinking should be available for veiwing.


----------



## wyogoob

trackerputnam said:


> That was fun, all 22 pages of it!
> 
> I saw my first wolf this year in Washington! I had my video camera out, ( daughtrers .243) looking through the lens when the Warden showed up. Good thing I had left the bolt in the truck and was just trying to get video to win this dang contest! Now all I need to do is figure out how to download the memories from my brain into a video program for editing. Not sure all of what I was thinking should be available for veiwing.


Uh...is this the wolf wearing the leather collar with the red heart-shaped dog tags? We seen that wolf in the contractor's parking lot of the Centralia WA Power Plant last summer.

The wolf has to be video-taped in Utah. The Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program (UWTCP) has dozens, perhaps thousands, of wolf videos from other states, states that adjoin Utah. Sorry, you won't qualify for the .22 bullet prizes. We could prolly send you 2500 green-tipped .223 shells though; postage due of course. They're gonna be giving those things away soon.

Hey, I'll be in Fife WA tomorrow.

.


----------



## goofy elk

Wolve's dont stand a chance in Utah to get caught on trail cams...

Just cross hairs.....

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1565-gray-wolf-accidentally-killed-near-beaver.html


----------



## trackerputnam

WyoGoob, you have an outstanding oportunity then! I have several jars of home canned tuna, caught on my boat. No dolphins were harmed in the endevor. They are yours if you will figure out a receipie and demonstarte it for us here. I would be willing to deliver it. Could even provide pictures of said tuna, after and during death. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

goofy elk said:


> Wolve's dont stand a chance in Utah to get caught on trail cams...
> 
> Just cross hairs.....
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1565-gray-wolf-accidentally-killed-near-beaver.html


Thanks Goofy, old news, but good news for all of us wolf-haters at the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program (UWTCP) nonetheless.

We're usin' parts of that news release for wall paper at Wolf Central here. We can read it each and every day that way.

.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> ................................
> 
> A proposal has been presented to the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Ways and Means Committee (UWTCPWAMC) to award a nice wolf-embroydered baseball hat to the best Utah wolf trail cam video for 2015.....................
> 
> .


Uh............Someone PM'd me and asked: Do you really have wolves embroidering baseball hats?

The answer is: "no", thanks for asking.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> Uh............Someone PM'd me and asked: Do you really have wolves embroidering baseball hats?
> 
> The answer is: "no", thanks for asking.
> 
> .


Why don't you start a go-fund-me account and make some...


----------



## wyogoob

Howdy Utah wolf haters everywhere. Not much going on since the near-sighted "outdoorsman" murdered that mangy devil dog down around Beaver this past winter.

Recently the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program (UWTCP) has tabulated the Utah wolf videos sent in for May and is happy to announce there were as many Utah wolf trail cam videos submitted for May as there was for April; zero.

For the record the UWTCP is self-sufficient and does not receive any funds from the state of Utah. Geeze, the state of Utah hands out $500,000 (without any public hearing) ya think they could give us a coupla bucks:

http://fox13now.com/2015/04/30/utah-pays-high-priced-lobbyist-to-de-list-wolves/

https://www.facebook.com/fox13newsutah/videos/vb.75831650585/10153222977315586/?type=2&theater

Utah wolf fact for May: There are approximately 1,700 wolves in the West, 1,853 of which have been sighted in Utah.

.


----------



## polarbear

Thanks Goob. Appreciate the update. On a related note, I spoke with a gentleman this weekend who reportedly shot a wolf on the Manti that weighed "AT LEAST 250 lbs." I didn't have the heart to tell him that he had surpassed the previously held world record by "AT LEAST" 60 lbs and failed to report it. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> Howdy Utah wolf haters everywhere. Not much going on since the near-sighted "outdoorsman" murdered that mangy devil dog down around Beaver this past winter.
> 
> Recently the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program (UWTCP) has tabulated the Utah wolf videos sent in for May and is happy to announce there were as many Utah wolf trail cam videos submitted for May as there was for April; zero.
> 
> For the record the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program (UWTCP) is self-sufficient and does not receive any funds from the state of Utah. Geeze, the state of Utah hands out $500,000 (without any public hearing) ya think they could give us a coupla bucks:
> 
> http://fox13now.com/2015/04/30/utah-pays-high-priced-lobbyist-to-de-list-wolves/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fox13newsutah/videos/vb.75831650585/10153222977315586/?type=2&theater
> 
> Utah wolf fact for May: There are approximately 1,700 wolves in the West, 1,853 of which have been sighted in Utah.
> 
> .


Uh I think your sightings number of 1853 is a little low. I saw more than that by myself last week.


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> Uh I think your sightings number of 1853 is a little low. I saw more than that by myself last week.


Let me guess; you were up to Strawberry. 

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Nope.....Google images. And if it's on the internet it has to be true----right


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> Nope.....Google images. And if it's on the internet it has to be true----right


I don't think so. An example would be the guy from Roosevelt that turned in a picture of a Utah wolf chasing a cow and calf musk ox. That's ridiculous, we want trail cam videos, not pictures.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Howdy wolf haters everywhere!....well not everywhere. If it was everywhere I'd have to put this post in the "Hunting Outside of Utah" section. :smile: 

Anyway, I talked to a woman at the Evanston Regional Hospital this morning that knew an elderly man from Rich County that almost went to high school with a rancher from Summit County whose brother-in-law has a Peruvian sheepherder that might have seen a wolf up in Chalk Creek.

The (Interim) Utah Wolf Trail Camera Video Program Director of Biology (IUWTCPVDB) is investigating the anecdotal incident.

.


----------



## Kwalk3

wyogoob said:


> Howdy wolf haters everywhere!....well not everywhere. If it was everywhere I'd have to put this post in the "Hunting Outside of Utah" section. :smile: July
> 
> Anyway, I talked to a woman at the Evanston Regional Hospital this morning that knew an elderly man from Rich County that almost went to high school with a rancher from Summit County whose brother-in-law has a Peruvian sheepherder that might have seen a wolf up in Chalk Creek.
> 
> The (Interim) Utah Wolf Trail Camera Video Program Director of Biology (IUWTCPVDB) is investigating the anecdotal incident.
> 
> .


Thank you for your diligence. Your efforts and updates are greatly appreciated


----------



## polarbear

wyogoob said:


> Howdy wolf haters everywhere!....well not everywhere. If it was everywhere I'd have to put this post in the "Hunting Outside of Utah" section. :smile: July
> 
> Anyway, I talked to a woman at the Evanston Regional Hospital this morning that knew an elderly man from Rich County that almost went to high school with a rancher from Summit County whose brother-in-law has a Peruvian sheepherder that might have seen a wolf up in Chalk Creek.
> 
> The (Interim) Utah Wolf Trail Camera Video Program Director of Biology (IUWTCPVDB) is investigating the anecdotal incident.
> 
> .


 No joke, I actually asked a Peruvian in Chalk Creek once if he'd seen any wolves while herding sheep. His reply was, "si,si," as he pointed to the northeast which I assume meant Wyoming (only about 8 miles away). On second thought, my Spanish isn't that good. Did I say lobo or oso? I can't remember.


----------



## Kwalk3

polarbear said:


> No joke, I actually asked a Peruvian in Chalk Creek once if he'd seen any wolves while herding sheep. His reply was, "si,si," as he pointed to the northeast which I assume meant Wyoming (only about 8 miles away). On second thought, my Spanish isn't that good. Did I say lobo or oso? I can't remember.


You may have said lobo oso. The wolf Bear is a very ferocious predator. The peruvian sheep herders don't like them very much.


----------



## bowgy

Little Red Riding Hood - Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> Little Red Riding Hood - Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs


Top of da page bowgy!

That'll get a lot of hits.

.


----------



## bowgy

A Utah hunter who killed the first gray wolf seen near the Grand Canyon in seven decades won't face criminal charges because he thought he was shooting a coyote, U.S. Fish and Wildlife announced Thursday.
http://www.thespectrum.com/story/news/local/2015/07/09/hunter-killed-gray-wolf-charged/29942855/

Prosecutors tasked with making the final decision didn't have evidence to prove the hunter knew he was shooting a wolf, meaning they fell short of reaching the burden created by the long-standing McKittrick policy, said U.S. attorney's office spokeswoman Melodie Rydalch.

Under that policy, hunters who kill wolves get off unless authorities can prove they knew they were shooting a wolf.


----------



## LostLouisianian

bowgy said:


> A Utah hunter who killed the first gray wolf seen near the Grand Canyon in seven decades won't face criminal charges because he thought he was shooting a coyote, U.S. Fish and Wildlife announced Thursday.
> http://www.thespectrum.com/story/news/local/2015/07/09/hunter-killed-gray-wolf-charged/29942855/
> 
> Prosecutors tasked with making the final decision didn't have evidence to prove the hunter knew he was shooting a wolf, meaning they fell short of reaching the burden created by the long-standing McKittrick policy, said U.S. attorney's office spokeswoman Melodie Rydalch.
> 
> Under that policy, hunters who kill wolves get off unless authorities can prove they knew they were shooting a wolf.


Good to keep in mind if you ever have the opportunity to "accidentally" kill a wolf. I am just curious, since the DWR has said repeatedly that every "wolf" they have run DNA tests on in Utah has turned out to be a hybrid, I guess you could always use as a defense, there are no full blood wolves in Utah and you thought you were shooting a feral dog.


----------



## Beast

Anyway, I talked to a woman at the Evanston Regional Hospital this morning that knew an elderly man from Rich County that almost went to high school with a rancher from Summit County whose brother-in-law has a Peruvian sheepherder that might have seen a wolf up in Chalk Creek.

I know that guy:mrgreen::V|:


----------



## Nate

Every once in a while when I am bored at work and need entertainment I will come read this thread. Some funny stuff on here!


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> ...................I am just curious, since the DWR has said repeatedly that every "wolf" they have run DNA tests on in Utah has turned out to be a hybrid, I guess you could always use as a defense, there are no full blood wolves in Utah and you thought you were shooting a feral dog.


Not exactly. A collared wolf, #253, was captured in a trap in Morgan Utah, 2003. #253, number two in Yellowstone National Park's Druid Pack, had a bad leg but traveled 200 miles from the Park to Morgan. The wolf was returned back to it's "home" in Wyoming.

see: http://www.ksl.com/?sid=2994073

Also two male wolves, "the wolves of Brokeback Mountain", hung around the Wyoming/Utah border south of McKinnon WY and were sometimes seen on the Utah side of the border. The wolves got that nickname because they stayed together there even thru the breeding season. The Wyoming Game & Fish guys had some great stories about the "gay" wolves. Not too long after the two wolves "disappeared" a wolf was shot not 1/2 mile from Interstate 80 at Green River Wyoming not too far, in wolf miles, from "Brokeback Mountain".

.


----------



## wyogoob

Dozens, perhaps thousands, of game bird hunting enthusiasts are high-tailing (sorry 'bout that) it off the mountain after the opening weekend of Utah's white-tailed ptarmigan hunt.

That being said the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Director of Scheduling (UWTCPDS) is on high alert and has added more staffing, a night shift, to handle the anticipated increase in Utah wolf videos.

It looks like August is shaping up to be a great month for Utah wolf sightings!!!!

.


----------



## wyogoob

Stop the presses, an outdoorsperson posted HERE on the Utah Wildlife Network, (UWN), one of the top 11 outdoor forums in all of Utah and the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah, a wolf sighting. This one has a unique aluminum anodized green clover leaf on it's collar; one we have not seen before at Utah Wolf Central (UWC). 

The Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Canine Director's Auxillary Staff Biologists (UTCPCDASB) are hot on it. As-a-matter-of-fact we're all skipping lunch today.

Uh....don't forget those trail cam batteries won't last long when taking the dozens, perhaps hundreds, of Utah wolf trail cam videos. So get out there and put new batteries in before winter.

More later.

.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Stop the presses, an outdoorsperson posted HERE on the Utah Wildlife Network, (UWN), one of the top 11 outdoor forums in all of Utah and the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah, a wolf sighting. This one has a unique aluminum anodized green clover leaf on it's collar; one we have not seen before at Utah Wolf Central (UWC).
> 
> The Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Canine Director's Auxillary Staff Biologists (UTCPCDASB) are hot on it. As-a-matter-of-fact we're all skipping lunch today.
> 
> Uh....don't forget those trail cam batteries won't last long when taking the dozens, perhaps hundreds, of Utah wolf trail cam videos. So get out there and put new batteries in before winter.
> 
> More later.
> 
> .


False alarm fellow wolf haters - The picture was an old one, a chow/German Shepard/wolf mix. Records at Wolf Central show that particular photo has been submitted 73 different times in the last 4 years. Please folks, no photos, it's all our limited staff can do to keep up with processing the dozens, perhaps thousands, of Utah wolf videos that are streaming in to the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program Operations Center (UWTCPOC).

Hot News - An 89-pound female wolf was strangulated to a slow and miserable death in a coyote snare set near the Wyoming/Utah border in Rich County. DNA verification is "in process". Rumor has it the mangy devil dog is "Sally", a mature female grey wolf frequently seen running up and down the Spring Creek Road on the other side of the Crawfords with two Great Pyrenees sheep dogs.

A reminder - The box of forty-seven (47) .22 long rifle bullets for the first Utah wolf trail camera video for 2015 has not yet been awarded. There's only a couple of weeks left so get those Utah wolf videos sent in as soon as possible (ASAP)

On an unrelated note, the 8th Annual Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program Christmas party (AUWTCPCP) was held last Saturday. Boy, we had a crazy time:


Happy Holidays from everyone here at the UWTCPOC


.


----------



## DallanC

My entry:






-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> My entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks

Is that thing alive?

Crap, I wonder what we did with those .22 shells..........


----------



## Loke

Now that's what I call "a good woofie"


----------



## kstorrs

DallanC said:


> My entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


You can't use a video from 2012 to win this contest! Shame on you!

On another note. Is it even your video???

:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

With a heavy heart the Assistant Director of Cinematography for the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program (ADCUWTCP) has announced there will not be a documentary on Utah wolves at the Sundance Film Festival this year.

.


----------



## Loke

Couldn't get there on his uber chopper?


----------



## Stixbow

Do the people of Utah not take the wolf issue seriously??? 

Honest question I'm new here and I don't quite understand this thread.


----------



## wyogoob

Stixbow said:


> Do the people of Utah not take the wolf issue seriously???
> 
> Honest question I'm new here and I don't quite understand this thread.


Welcome to the Forum!!! There's no wolves left in Utah so I'm thinking the people in Utah HAVE taken the wolf issue seriously. :neutral: I'm from Wyoming so I don't have a clue.

Boy, you know, a lot of us here are just like you; we don't understand this thread and have even read 3 or 4 pages of it. I mean, this thing is 25 pages long, 3 1/2 years worth. Weird, there's approximately 75,000 trail cams out in the wild and no Utah wolf videos. Ya gotta give those sly Utah devil dogs a lot of credit through the years.

So Stixbow do you have any Utah wolf videos for review? There's gonna be some great prizes for the *best* Utah wolf video this year......uh actually great prizes for the *first* Utah wolf video this year.......well prolly great prizes for the *only* Utah wolf video this year.
.


----------



## Stixbow

I'm picking up what you're laying down.


----------



## gdog

Hey has anyone received their 2016 UWTCP newsletter?


----------



## Trooper

So, and I don't want to celebrate too early, but I think I am going to win the prize this year. The thing is, now that we have Mexican Wolves, I figure they'll absolutely HAVE to stop by the Red Iguana, because honestly, that's the best Mexican food in the state. So, I've put three cameras up there, front door, back door, dumpster. I can almost taste the glory.


----------



## Hoopermat

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=38635694&ni...firm-animal-killed-in-utah-trap-was-gray-wolf


----------



## wyogoob

Hoopermat said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=38635694&ni...firm-animal-killed-in-utah-trap-was-gray-wolf


Wow, it's really a wolf. Rich County residents haven't been this excited since a Great Basin Rattlesnake was found feeding on migrating Mormon Crickets out on Francis Lane the Spring of 2002.

DNA samples say the wolf caught in a snare on the Wyoming Utah border was _Canis Lupus Evanstonis, _a vicious sub-species of the Canadian Gray Wolf, planted by subversive Liberal scientists working for the government that have no business in Utah....uh..the wolf has no business in Utah, not the Liberal scientists, or government...never mind.

Rumors are rampart in Rich County, and the southwest Wyoming part of Utah, claiming the mangy elk-murdering dog was the same wolf seen all summer frolicking with Great Pyrenees sheep dogs on the east side of the Crawfords.

The Utah Wolf Trail Cam Video Program (UWTCP) has dozens, perhaps hundreds, of trail cam videos of the wolf, affectionately called "Sally". So far the videos have been disqualified by the UWTCP. Evidence shows all were taken in the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah.

.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Hey has anyone received their 2016 UWTCP newsletter?


gdog, I recommend you update your subscription.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Now if we could just train those woofies to eat democrats and liberals I would be all for transplanting them into Utah.....(not political since I mentioned woofies)


----------



## Packfish

lostlouisianian said:


> now if we could just train those woofies to eat democrats and liberals i would be all for transplanting them into utah.....(not political since i mentioned woofies)


even wolves have taste buds


----------



## BugleB

My good friend Chicken Choker #2 claims he has wolf pictures from a trail cam in the Strawberry Res area, but I don't see him very often anymore, so I haven't seen the pictures.


----------



## wyogoob

BugleB said:


> My good friend Chicken Choker #2 claims he has wolf pictures from a trail cam in the Strawberry Res area, but I don't see him very often anymore, so I haven't seen the pictures.


He sent them into The Utah Wolf Trail Cam Video Program (UWTCP)

The pictures are super but we can't verify where they were taken.


----------



## Dunkem

62,330 views on this thread:shock: And no wolf? I'm buying some cams


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> 62,330 views on this thread:shock: And no wolf? I'm buying some cams


Not exactly, just no Utah wolf trail cam videos.

How 'bout this pic; one of the dozens, perhaps thousands, of the Utah wolf pics submitted to the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program (UWTCP) this past winter.

Taken at Strawberry:


The Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program Senior Director of Photo Editing (UWTCPSDPE) is reviewing the wolf's shadow.

.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Not exactly, just no Utah wolf trail cam videos.
> 
> How 'bout this pic; one of the dozens, perhaps thousands, of the Utah wolf pics submitted to the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program (UWTCP) this past winter.
> 
> Taken at Strawberry:
> 
> 
> The Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program Senior Director of Photo Editing (UWTCPSDPE) is reviewing the wolf's shadow.
> 
> .


Did you notice the wolf in the picture above is walking backwards? There are tracks in front of the wolf but not behind him. I've never ever seen a wolf walk backwards. That is cool. All the more reason to keep those wolf trail cams up and runnin'.

Uh....then there's the shadow. The Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program Photo Editing Department (UWTCPED) has officially ruled the shadow is of a Three-legged Albatross, seldom, if ever, found in northern Utah.

Anyways, the 2nd Thursday in June is the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program Semi-annual Battery Change Day (UWTCPBCD) Get up there and change out those batteries boys and girls and don't forget to take some of those lens cleaner thingies you stole from work to clean last winter's inversion grime from the camera lenses.

.


----------



## wyogoob

By now, dozens, perhaps thousands, of Utah wolf pups are out of their dens and are devouring elk calves with reckless abandon. We, as protectors of the Planet, need to catch it all on camera to use against those liver-loving Liberals that are wrecking the Promised Land with packs of the vicious devil dogs. Those same Libs, spawn of the Devil, are stealing our trail cameras!! So trail camera security, and maintaining trail camera anti-theft box locking devices that goes along with it, is paramount. 

The Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program Assistant Maintenance Mechanic Foreman (UWTCPAMMF) recommends powdered graphite on those trail camera anti-theft box locking mechanisms.

thanks

.


----------



## longbow

I don't have problems with bark-munchers stealing my cameras. I wipe BigMac drippings around the base of the tree. One whiff has them retching and heaving. I also put Maddox Steakhouse coupons under every windshield wiper at the trailhead. That way they know there's some meat-eating loony prowling the area.


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> I don't have problems with bark-munchers stealing my cameras. I wipe BigMac drippings around the base of the tree. One whiff has them retching and heaving. I also put Maddox Steakhouse coupons under every windshield wiper at the trailhead. That way they know there's some meat-eating loony prowling the area.


Great advice, thanks.

.


----------



## bowgy

Whoops! this is Idaho......and that is a looooonnnnng way from Utah


----------



## Dunkem

bowgy said:


> Whoops! this is Idaho......and that is a looooonnnnng way from Utah


 Wow! thats quite a pack.


----------



## bowgy

Dunkem said:


> Wow! thats quite a pack.


Yeah, it was sent to me so being the internet who knows where the pic was really taken;-)


----------



## Loke

Looks like a place I know just outside of West Valley city


----------



## LostLouisianian

Actually I recognize the spot. Hunted there many years. It's just a few miles west of New Orleans.


----------



## swbuckmaster

bowgy said:


> Whoops! this is Idaho......and that is a looooonnnnng way from Utah


Looks like this weekend antelope hunting except they were coyotes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

By the looks of the number of Toyota pickups pulling campers hooked to trailers full of ATVs, BBQ grills, old chest-type freezers and Porta-Pottis that are parked at Evanston liquor stores something is up. I'm not sure but workers here at Utah Wolf Central think tomorrow starts the Utah elk rifle season.

As I type this public service announcement dozens, perhaps thousands, of Utah outdoor enthusiasts are pounding the aisles at Evanston's WalMart before hitting the rugged and wild ATV trails on the North Slope in search of the few bull elk that haven't been ravaged by wolves. 

The Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program Assistant Maintenance Mechanic Foreman (UWTCPAMMF) and I (goober) interviewed six Utah elk hunters in the big box store. Interestingly all six claimed the best batteries, and beer, came from the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah. One individual had twenty each of 12-packs of AAA and AA batteries to fuel his GPS, GoPro, cell phone(s), headlamps, camp lanterns, foot warmers, laptop computer, hand warmers, scope lighted reticles, walkie-talkies, dog radio collars and fifteen or sixteen (he couldn't remember exactly) trail cameras.

Yesterday, October 6th, I pulled the entire staff of the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program (UWTCP) from the Wolf Trail Camera Video Training Mission (WTCVTM) high up in Wyoming's Northern Absaroka Wilderness (WNAW) back to Utah Wolf Central (UWC) anticipating a large number of Utah wolf trail camera video entries.

So far the number of verified trail camera videos of Utah wolves turned in for 2016 is in line with 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014 and 2015; zero.

Lastly, two twice-fired 256 Newton rifle cartridge cases will be offered as a prize for the second Utah wolf trail camera video of 2016. One of the prize cases doesn't have a split neck!! And how can anyone forget that a box of forty-two .22 long rifle shells that will be awarded to the lucky Utah outdoor enthusiast that turns in the first Utah wolf trail cam video for 2016. 

Good luck and make sure you shop Evanston for liquor, fuel, battery, tire, over-priced big-name camo clothing made in China, fast food, slow food, tobacco, ammo, license, porno, reloading and all your other hunting needs.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

And top of the page too, man you rock.:shock:


----------



## EricH




----------



## EricH

EricH said:


>


I know what it is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stimmie78

This is on facebook, so it has to be true right? Might only work if you're a member of the group....?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/239...390735718/?sale_post_id=993943390735718&rt=11


----------



## silentstalker

Midway Utah. What do ya think?


----------



## elkantlers

I think if you have time to "shoot" a picture you should do it.


----------



## 35whelen

I was recently in cache county buying a truck topper off ksl. I have to say there are far fewer Grizzlies and wolves than I was led to believe. Also, i15 is a darn moonscape north of Ogden. Like something out of mad max.


----------



## Loke

35whelen said:


> I have to say there are far fewer Grizzlies and wolves than I was led to believe. .


They were there. And watching you.


----------



## LostLouisianian

silentstalker said:


> Midway Utah. What do ya think?


I think you were in danger and you thought it was a rabid German Shepherd before you shot it. That's my story officer.


----------



## Loke

They look like hybrids to me. Maybe the DWR can do some genetic testing.


----------



## Ducksanddogs

This is the best post I have ever read. I went back to the beginning and love all the coyote pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

*Midway Utah?*



silentstalker said:


> Midway Utah. What do ya think?


Doesn't look like Midway Utah to me.

.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> Doesn't look like Midway Utah to me.
> 
> .


I agree....looks more like Evanston UT


----------



## wyogoob

Please, no more videos of wolves in Yellowstone National Park (YNP) 

YNP is not in Utah. Trust me.

.


----------



## DallanC

Utah wolf:










Gps location the picture was taken: 40°44'55.64"N 111°49'6.91"W

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

*11 billion trail camers in Utah and no wolf video yet*



DallanC said:


> Utah wolf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gps location the picture was taken: 40°44'55.64"N 111°49'6.91"W
> 
> -DallanC


That's a beauty. Are they brushing that wolf every day?

Hey, videos for crying out loud.

We still have that box of 42 long rifle bullets for the first video of a Utah wolf.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Hogle Zoo?


----------



## brisket

Caught this wolfie running through my turkey meadow.


----------



## LostLouisianian

I could get you some great videos of Utah wolves but I don't think the guy on 300W in Draper would like me standing in his yard videoing his 3 wolves.


----------



## Hoopermat

brisket said:


> Caught this wolfie running through my turkey meadow.


That's a nice looking coyote.


----------



## mtnrunner260

Wolf on cam in Unitas


----------



## wyogoob

mtnrunner260 said:


> Wolf on cam in Unitas


I'll pass it on to the staff of the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program (UWTCP). Waitaminute, I laid them all off.

.


----------



## Ducksanddogs

Oh boy. Are we back at this again lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

Only a couple weeks to enter those Utah wolf videos for the 2019 Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program (UWTCP) contest!!!!

Get those Utah wolf videos in now boys n girls.


----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> -DallanC


Unofficially, you have a pretty good chance of winning this thing. IMHO that's the best Utah wolf video for 2019.

Uh.....waitaminute, it's the only Utah wolf video for 2019.

Stay tuned for a post on this year's Utah Wolf on Trail Camera Program Christmas Party (UWTCPCP)!!!

.


----------



## DallanC

Just wait till we get on the subject of Polar Bears in Utah.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC
> 
> 
> 
> Unofficially, you have a pretty good chance of winning this thing. IMHO that's the best Utah wolf video for 2019.
> 
> Uh.....waitaminute, it's the only Utah wolf video for 2019.
> 
> Stay tuned for a post on this year's Utah Wolf on Trail Camera Program Christmas Party (UWTCPCP)!!!
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I think that I would have to protest this since it isn't on a trailcam but just a video


----------



## DallanC

Technicalities 

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> I think that I would have to protest this since it isn't on a trailcam but just a video


While I completely agree that DallanC's video wasn't from a trailcam, Goob's original post on this thread was back in 2012. Were trailcams capable of taking video seven years ago??

DallanC has my vote for the winner so far.

Sorry, it's rrrrrreeeeeeeaaaaaaalllllll slow at work . . . 

YES!!!!!! TOTP!!!


----------



## Critter

OK, OK if you want to get technical.

Here is a picture of a Utah wolf that was taken with a trail camera


----------



## Catherder

Critter said:


> OK, OK if you want to get technical.
> 
> Here is a picture of a Utah wolf that was taken with a trail camera


Well, with that red block "U", it clearly isn't a BYU wolf.


----------



## Vanilla

DallanC said:


> Just wait till we get on the subject of Polar Bears in Utah.
> 
> -DallanC


I've got some polar bear fur for tying flies. Does that count?


----------



## wyogoob

Bump


This is my favorite thread.


----------



## wyogoob

Holy Moly where's all them Utah Wolves? 10 years ago they were everywhere...well not everywhere....actually there were so few wolves in Utah no one has turned in a Utah wolf video yet.

Work at UWTCP Central came to a standstill in 2020 due to the Covid19 pandemic. Consequently all the staff at the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program (UWTCP) was let go this past winter. The UWTCP office and video lab complex has been moved to a discreet facility in the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah.

UPDATE: Here's what was turned in for 2020

German Shepard Dog - 39 (18 with collars and dog tags)
Newfoundland Dog - 2
Bigfoot - 6 videos (one blond female)
Jimmy Hoffa - 1 video
Elvis - 7 videos
Wolverines Photoshopped to look like a wolf - 3 videos
A video of Lassie fighting off a wolf from the 1964 TV show.
Ivory-billed Woodpecker - 2 videos

Again I'm asking everyone to refrain from sending in videos other than Utah wolves.....although the blond Bigfoot thing was entertaining. I'm dating, off and on, and just don't have the time to deal with it all and my therapist says it's the root cause of most of my anxiety (uh, dating, not the UWTCP thingie)

I'm thinking of running the moderately successful UWTCP rewards program again this year. Instead of .22 shells I'm thinking of stepping it up to a 30-round AR15 magazine for the first Utah wolf video and one hundred 9mm rounds for the best bogus Utah wolf video. Kinda depends on what I can find here at UWTCP Central.

Keep them trail camera batteries charged and have a great summer.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> Ivory-billed Woodpecker - 2 videos


Not Pileated woodpeckers?


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> Not Pileated woodpeckers?


No, lots of ivory-billed woodpeckers but no wolves in Utah.


----------



## Vanilla

Nice timing, Goob. Nice timing.


----------



## wyogoob

A Montana woman shot, tagged and skinned a husky dog thinking it was a wolf.

God bless er.


----------



## bthewilde

wyogoob_1734 said:


> A Montana woman shot, tagged and skinned a husky dog thinking it was a wolf.
> 
> God bless er.


And everyone on instagram roasted her and vortex saying "glass quality matters" which I thought was pretty funny, even though I have Vortex stuff.


----------



## johnnycake

I found some lost doggos running around unsupervised while out grouse hunting with a friend yesterday. 

Maybe their owners are in Utah?








New video by jwild22







photos.app.goo.gl


----------

